# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Прошивка на мать Asrok P4V88+

## psv-75

Привет всем))) Подскажите где можна найти прошивку на bios материнки asrok p4v88+. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Cheechako

На сайте Asrock. Пожалуйста :)

----------

